# bobcat plus operator cost per hour.



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

How much are you guys paying per hour for a bobcat (773 with bucket and auger) and an operator?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

$85 plus mobilization of around $150


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

in my area it could be near $125 an hr. you might lucky and get $100 per hr


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

duramaxdarren said:


> in my area it could be near $125 an hr. you might lucky and get $100 per hr


Wait, wha...i thought you were in Tejas?


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

no haha taxachuesetts...near the new hampshire line,


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here "going rate" is $200.00 per hour..


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

whoa in jersey its that high? minga! that cause of sandy? or cause snookie needs her chocolate dumped off by the bobcat full? lol!


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

For that price it better be something a LOT better Than a 773.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

How do you know how good the operator will be before you hire them?
I mean some guys could do a job in half the time another can do it.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> How do you know how good the operator will be before you hire them?
> I mean some guys could do a job in half the time another can do it.


Yep. I have a guy I have used for years.He only does e-work. He gets more done in a day, than a rookie would in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

With an auger(or trencher) I used to charge $210/hour. Bucket was $160/hour. It was and still is the going rate for the area.

Daily rates are almost always cheaper. $800/day with auger, $600/day with bucket.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow......you guys are paying some serious money for excavating. We usually get a machine and an operator for $80.00 hr


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

duramaxdarren said:


> in my area it could be near $125 an hr. you might lucky and get $100 per hr


Things are cheap up there.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> Wow......you guys are paying some serious money for excavating. We usually get a machine and an operator for $80.00 hr


Union or non union??


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

So now that I've seen some prices, let me ask this. Do you think an individual could charge $50/hr for machine and operator and have it be a sustainable business model?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

butcher733 said:


> So now that I've seen some prices, let me ask this. Do you think an individual could charge $50/hr for machine and operator and have it be a sustainable business model?


Define sustainable business model....
:laughing:


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

I bill my bobcat 435 mini-x out at $98 per hour with a $400 min. By the time you load up and haul, do the digging wait for the inspector and backfill you have all but used up a day. The $400 min will get someone the machine and operator for a 1/2 day most the time. Don't forget the 1/2 hour on the phone calling in locates.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

duramaxdarren said:


> no haha taxachuesetts...near the new hampshire line,


Funny, I don't hear a New England accent. :whistling2:





svh19044 said:


> Define sustainable business model....
> :laughing:


 
Profitability


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Union or non union??


 
Since we are a union contractor.........we always use a unionized operator. We really have no choice in that matter and I would never try to hire non-union for a union site anyway:no:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> Since we are a union contractor.........we always use a unionized operator. We really have no choice in that matter and I would never try to hire non-union for a union site anyway:no:


Machine plus operator at $80/ hour union rate is laughable. Life is good in the private sector. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> How much are you guys paying per hour for a bobcat (773 with bucket and auger) and an operator?


About treefiddy.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> Machine plus operator at $80/ hour union rate is laughable.


I agree......however I signed two work orders for just that amount last week. I don't know how the guy makes a living and maintains his equipment.:no: The are others who are charging in the $100/hr range and are always busy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Charge for an operator?! Half the fun is doing it yourself and tipping the damn thing over backwards and then accidentally wiping out the whole staircase on the back porch. Hypothetically speaking.


----------

